# Honda HS828 gas leak



## riiken (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey guys,

I've been a lurker of the forums and recently signed up after I bought my first ever gas-powered (used) snowblower, a Honda HS828.

I noticed when I brought it home, the tank was almost empty. The previous owner mentioned they haven't used it in years, so I thought nothing of it until a couple days ago. I filled the tank about 1/4 full so I could run it for a while to eventually do an oil change. Something came up and I wasn't able to complete the oil change so it sat in the garage for a couple days. Since then, my garage smells of gas and immediately knew there was some sort of leak. I've had the fuel value shut this whole time, so I'm thinking that is what I need to replace.

Has anyone experienced a leak with the fuel valve shut closed, and was replacing the fuel valve the fix for you? Any Honda owners experienced anything like this before?

Thanks for the help!
-Brian


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

riiken said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been a lurker of the forums and recently signed up after I bought my first ever gas-powered (used) snowblower, a Honda HS828.
> 
> ...



If not been used in years id start with full cleaning/ replacement of tank and lines you dont want to pump junk into it
see if it will fire with starting fluid
rebuildinding the carb would be smart
go through the machine adjust and replace needed items
Then run it and change the oil


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

well the 828 is 20-27 years old.

put some more gas in and try to eyeball where the leak is coming from . might be obvious........or

it could be a worn gas shut off valve and the gas is just leaking from a cracked gas line or the gas is overfilling in the carb bowl and leaking from bad bowl gasket. It could be a number of things. if there is corrosion in tank , then replace. it's not too hard. 4 bolts and the side bolt that holds chute control handle. Amazon has tanks for 30 bucks. 

just like 1132le said, if it has been sitting for years, replace tank , filter, gas line,clean out carb since it's probably all gunked up. change plug .

I wouldn't even think of starting it up until you did all this. not all that difficult. if you have a problem , just ask here. people will help. videos on you tube or get a shop manual which is worth it's weight in gold. 

any pictures?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

first see where the leak is coming from, most likely worn/old fuel lines, cheap and normally easy fix.
but find the the cause of the leak first, where it leaks it will be wet


----------

